# The Potts and Bryan Cooper



## Clodagh (17 November 2017)

Sorry to hear of the death of Alan Potts this week.
What will happen now to the horses? As his wife also died recently I suppose they will go through probate and then probably be sold? (Unless he has a mad keen and rich child).

I thought, watching Cheltenham today, that Bryan Cooper seemed to have thoroughly lost his nerve. I am no expert but watching Robbie Power on Mick Thonic and Bryan on Shanahan's Turn, even allowing for two different horses one was kicking into the jumps and one wasn't.


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 November 2017)

They have a daughter I understand and for the moment things carry one, It was lovely to see Finians Rainbow win for them.


----------



## Chiffy (18 November 2017)

Dobiegirl, I believe you mean Finians Oscar! Hope this gets Bryan Cooper back on track.


----------



## Clodagh (18 November 2017)

It was an excellent race. I also hope that Bryan Cooper can go back to what he was, I remember him as the teenager repeatedly sauntering in front up the hill!


----------



## Dobiegirl (18 November 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Dobiegirl, I believe you mean Finians Oscar! Hope this gets Bryan Cooper back on track.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes I did, god knows why I typed that.


----------

